# KA24DE 240sx header on KA24E D21?



## poy (Sep 11, 2008)

Does an aftermarket KA24DE 240sx header fit on a KA24E D21?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Try it in the junk yard


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u might try comparing the gaskets but i do not think they do...

go to headers .com and look up each model...


----------

